# 55 gal. Hex Lighting



## bgodwin1987 (Dec 21, 2006)

I have a 55 gallon tall hex tank it currently has 2, 55 watt flourescent bulbs, but plant growth sucks, poor lighting, I would like to upgrade on the lighting and I dont wanna get rid of the hood and everything It has 2 20" light strips and could I replace 1 or both of them with incedescent fixtures and put in some compact bulbs, does anyone know whats the highest wattage that the incadecent fixtures can take with compacrt flourescent bulbs? Thanks


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Because compact fluorescent bulbs - the spiral wound bulbs - are not designed to work with reflectors, and lose a lot of their light due to restrike, you probably will lose light by going in that direction. Given that a hex tank is basically a circular cylinder of water, a pendant MH bulb would seem to be the ideal light for one. I have no experience with either the hex tank or the MH pendants, but logic tells me it would be a good match.


----------



## bgodwin1987 (Dec 21, 2006)

What kind of fixture would I need to get with that?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I think a DIY MH pendant as describe by in this wonderful thread would suit your needs perfectly. Replacing the bulbs with screw in CF bulbs would not be ideal as it won't penetrate deep enough in your tank. However, I believe the screw in fixture can utilize up to 100 watts.

-John N.


----------

